# First female commander takes control of warship



## Snakedoc (7 Apr 2009)

I don't think this has been posted anywhere.  For everyone's interest:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090407/warship_commander_090407/20090407?hub=TopStories


First female commander takes control of warship
Updated Tue. Apr. 7 2009 1:40 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A 20-year veteran of the Canadian navy became the first woman to take command of a warship on Tuesday when she took the HMCS Halifax out on the water during an early morning news conference. 

Cmdr. Josee Kurtz, who joined the Canadian Forces in 1988, is the eleventh commander of the frigate. 

"This is probably one of the best days of my life," Kurtz told reporters earlier at HMC Dockyard in Halifax before she took the vessel into the harbour.

Kurtz began her career as a navigator, and became a navigation instructor in the mid-1990s. 

She is also trained as a weapons and combat officer. 

Kurtz most recently served as the executive officer aboard the HMCS Ville de Quebec from 2007 to 2009. 

During that time, the frigate was deployed with the Standing NATO Maritime Group 1, and took part in an anti-piracy mission to escort a shipment of United Nations food aid to Somalia. 

On Tuesday, Kurtz told reporters that her crew does not seem bothered by her gender and said women have become more accepted into navy culture since she joined the service. 

More than 200 sailors, including 15 women, make up the crew of the Halifax. 

The frigate is set to begin technical training exercises before it undergoes a major refit in 2010. 

Kurtz's husband, John, was a naval officer with 20 years of service. He retired to care full time for the couple's daughter, Dominique. 

With files from CTV Atlantic and The Canadian Press


----------



## Sailorwest (7 Apr 2009)

I suppose it is a matter of interpretation but one of the KIN Class was captained by a female reservist 6 years ago or so. Perhaps it should say 'Major' warship. 

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/marlant/2/2-e_eng.asp?section=9&category=36&id=3795


----------



## Snakedoc (7 Apr 2009)

Sailorwest said:
			
		

> I suppose it is a matter of interpretation but one of the KIN Class was captained by a female reservist 6 years ago or so. Perhaps it should say 'Major' warship.
> 
> http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/marlant/2/2-e_eng.asp?section=9&category=36&id=3795



Yeah thats what I was thinking too but couldn't quite pin point who it was or what ship.  I guess technically though, she is the first female "Commander" (rank) to take control of a warship  ;D


----------



## Sailorwest (7 Apr 2009)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> Yeah thats what I was thinking too but couldn't quite pin point who it was or what ship.  I guess technically though, she is the first female "Commander" (rank) to take control of a warship  ;D



Now the actual title of the story is "First female takes control of major warship" so I guess it is correctted. It
does now refer to Marta Mulkins and I note the byline under the title. Me thinks, they updated their story after you posted this. 
""Updated Tue. Apr. 7 2009 3:30 PM ET""


----------



## MARS (7 Apr 2009)

I sailed with Josee in PROVIDER in '91 when she was a SLt getting and consolidating her CofC II.  She was a great Officer-of-the-Watch.  I was also priviledged to have worked with her at VENTURE years ago.

All I can say is BZ and it is about time.  She will make a fine Captain.


----------



## Snakedoc (7 Apr 2009)

Sailorwest said:
			
		

> Now the actual title of the story is "First female takes control of major warship" so I guess it is correctted. It
> does now refer to Marta Mulkins and I note the byline under the title. Me thinks, they updated their story after you posted this.
> ""Updated Tue. Apr. 7 2009 3:30 PM ET""



You are correct, the story has been edited to reflect LCdr Mulkins command in 2003


----------



## BradCon (7 Apr 2009)

Congrats to her!


----------



## starseed (13 Apr 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> as Radar114 points out HMCS Halifax will be busy for awhile yet.


Busy with RRI, some systems and weapons tests in preparation for her FELEX refit as my understanding goes - which is exactly what I was inferring before. I don't know the commander, she may well be a highly capable and qualified officer (and since she has reached the rank of Commander at all, probably is at least competent); but it is quite convenient that the first woman CO of a full sized warship is appointed to a ship at a time when it has zero chance of seeing any combat. 
One theory is the CF gets to say they have a woman CO and all the lovely PR benefits that carries without actually giving her an operational command, thus depriving her any chance to get into trouble, ie potentially having the first KIA woman commander (admittedly not likely) or having her screw something up and be the first woman CO to royally botch the job. If, say, she lost the ship and had to face a Court Martial, it would probably be made up of all male officers and no matter the result, there would probably be accusations of bias or discrimination because she is the first woman CO.

As I say I do not know Commander Kurtz, and for all I do know I could just be thinking cynically. She might just have been the best officer for the job. Or the powers that be could simply be using her to safely break the gender barrier by giving her a low risk command.

But either way, it is convenient timing.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Apr 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> Right before it goes into refit for the majority of her posting.
> 
> Odds of that not being deliberate?..



Do you even know how long a ship goes into refit for and how long a Command posting is?  She'll have plenty to do.  Show Cdr Kurtz some respect.  She's no doubt worked long and hard for this - just like any male officer would have.   I say, good for her!


----------



## Snakedoc (13 Apr 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> Busy with RRI, some systems and weapons tests in preparation for her FELEX refit as my understanding goes - which is exactly what I was inferring before. I don't know the commander, she may well be a highly capable and qualified officer (and since she has reached the rank of Commander at all, probably is at least competent); but it is quite convenient that the first woman CO of a full sized warship is appointed to a ship at a time when it has zero chance of seeing any combat.
> One theory is the CF gets to say they have a woman CO and all the lovely PR benefits that carries without actually giving her an operational command, thus depriving her any chance to get into trouble, ie potentially having the first KIA woman commander (admittedly not likely) or having her screw something up and be the first woman CO to royally botch the job. If, say, she lost the ship and had to face a Court Martial, it would probably be made up of all male officers and no matter the result, there would probably be accusations of bias or discrimination because she is the first woman CO.
> 
> As I say I do not know Commander Kurtz, and for all I do know I could just be thinking cynically. She might just have been the best officer for the job. Or the powers that be could simply be using her to safely break the gender barrier by giving her a low risk command.
> ...



Judging from her bio, she is more than qualified to be the skipper of HMCS Halifax and much more than just 'competent' as you put it.  Some of the risks you listed seem quite far out there such as the first KIA Commander and losing the ship?  You've got to be kidding.  Commander Kurtz has clearly earned her way being an expert navigator (having taught fleet navigation and headed the navigation department), weapons and combat officers (key aspects to being a captain of a ship and not easy courses to pass!). Not someone who would 'lose the ship'.  I would think her command is just the luck of the draw...just as it would be for any male skipper that ends up with a ship undergoing refit at some point during their command (and not uncommon due to FELEX and the limited number of frigates up for command).  Cdr Kurtz's bio speaks for itself, take a look:

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/halifax/4/4-s_eng.asp?category=74&title=4064


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Apr 2009)

I have sailed with her (1999 Vancouver)...  My memories of her are not fond at all.

I will say this though, she is more than capable of taking that ship out and kicking some a$$.

Good for her!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Apr 2009)

Very impartial post DH. Well said.


----------



## helpup (13 Apr 2009)

Good on her, and I wont be the Cynic for saying the time of this posting is funny ( it is not IMHO).  But personally I am looking forward to the day that this is not News.  We have had women in for a while now and although I have my doubts they will ever reach full representaion in the CF compared to the civilian demographics. I do want to see it common enough to not be news.


----------



## Radar114 (13 Apr 2009)

This thread was started to state the fact that a female is now the CO of a major warship in our Navy.  I'm sure long before when this was started that eyebrows were lifted and I'm sure when she was XO of VDQ that eyebrows were lifted and folks were watching her to see how she does it.

I mean she did get the assignment of CO, she knows her business obviously and is capable of doing the job cause I'm sure the GOC doesn't give command that easy to anyone.  There are lots of stories going on around from other sailors who have worked with her as was already stated here in this forum. I have heard lots from the walk down in the AM from Barrington St to Rainbow gate.

But this is the way of things to be and will always be from now on.  I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise or for my 3 years remaining


----------



## TimBit (14 Apr 2009)

I'll go along with everybody and say that I remember Cdr Kurtz from her time at NOTC where, as a young MARS, she seemed to me extremely competent and respected as an FNO instructor. It is when I see things like these that I am proud to be Canadian and in the CF, where competencies and achievements really do weigh more than gender, creed or colour.

Yeah, I know, I sound cheesy... but hey, imagine how much that tells to conservative fundamentalists everywhere around the world when they will meet the female commander of a major warship, acting in her diplomatic-representative role as she takes the Halifax around the world. That really does show the world what Canadian values are.


----------



## CountDC (14 Apr 2009)

got to admit the subject line threw me - first female commander?? 

As for the theory presented earlier - she got this ship simply because it was the one due a new Captain at the same time she was selected to Captain a ship.

I really hate that people automatically focus on the female aspect and draw up theories instead of going with the simple truth. A board was held, the sucession list was done up based on merit, people have been slotted for positions - this happens every year.  I would wager she was pegged a few years back for the position and closely watched to see if she made the grade.  Obviously she passed and has been given the reward - command of her own ship.


----------



## MARS (14 Apr 2009)

I think I am the only poster in this thread (so far) who has actually undergone the entire Command Selection process, so allow me to weigh in and hopefully clear up a few misconceptions.

The Navy has a structured, rigorous and demanding process that one must undergo in preparation for Command at Sea.  RegF or Reserve – it does not matter – the process to Command one of Her Majesty’s warships is the same.  The process - from start to finish - takes years.  It commences when someone is a Lieutenant(Navy), where an individual challenges a series of exams covering a variety of aspects from warfare, engineering, communications, logistics, etc, etc.  This is in addition to the required courses (ORO) and tours (Combat Officer).  Completing the exams, for which the sittings are held every 6 months, means a candidate has achieved their “Part I” qualification.  This means little except to separate the wheat from the chaff; nonetheless, some officers achieve their Part I and never successfully complete Part II.

Part II is the more important piece – it is The Board.  To appear before the board, you must have a written recommendation from a serving Captain or a recent post-Captain.  The Board is always chaired by a Naval Captain, often but not exclusively the MOG Commander.  The remaining 3 members are all serving Captains.  The Board lasts anywhere from 20 minutes (if you thunder in) or 2-3 hours (depending on your answers and how many supplementary questions the Board asks).  It is a mix of practical scenarios in the simulator (Command-level ship handling, Collision Regulations, operational scenarios) and sit-down, scenario based questions that require you to make Command decisions.  To quote from a Board Report form 2005:

“8.	In evaluating a candidate’s performance, assessment factors were as follows: 

	a.	Command Knowledge – professionally competent, employed an  ethical approach, appropriately precise in the delegation of authority;

	b.	Command Appreciation – accurate situational assessment, clear thought process, intelligent problem-solving and strong planning ability;

	c.	Command Presence – assertive in developing a clear understanding, convincing, articulate and forceful in direction; and

	d.	Command Action – demonstrated sound judgement and mental agility, skilful, timely and decisive in execution, safe.

9.	In keeping with the Chairman’s philosophy that ample opportunity could be found prior to the Board for command development (i.e., time in a NAVSIM, pre-Boards with diverse command-qualified officers, etc), the priority for the Board was assessment rather than command development.  Accordingly, if a candidate did not exhibit “the right stuff” at any stage of the Board, the examination was terminated upon reaching consensus of all Board members.  In cases where the challenge was closely run, benefit of the doubt was given to the maintenance of a professional, institutional standard, and not to the individual.”

If you have DIN access, the full report and the scenarios can be found here

http://halifax.mil.ca/CANFLTLANT/MOG5/command%20board%20report.htm

Wondering how tough it is to pass the Board?  Another excerpt from the same report:

“A total of 39 candidates challenged the Board over the two-week period, of which 8 were successful.”

Remember, all 39 candidates had a written letter of recommendation from a current CO outlining why the candidate is deemed suitable to challenge the Board, and no one recommends someone for the Board unless they think that candidate is ready for Command.   I don’t think the statistics have varied very much since 2005.

Now, none of this means that you ever actually get a Ship.   It simply means that you have “the right stuff” to quote the report.  So, CO HALIFAX and every other Ship’s Captain in the Navy have all undergone this process, long before they assumed Command.  The Board is where someone’s suitability, qualification - whatever you want to call it – to Command at sea is determined.

And this would have happened before she assumed the appointment of XO.  No capital Ship sails without a Command Part II qualified XO.  And, looking through her bio, you see that she served as XO during SNMG1 – that IS a high-readiness deployment.  Had the CO at the time been relieved of Command for whatever reason, Josee would have immediately assumed Command.  What, are you going to pull that Ship off deployment because you have a personnel issue?  While it is delivering food to starving people?  No way. That’s why she would have been chosen as XO – because she was deemed ready to assume Command when and if required.

Actual appointment as a CO is decided by CMS himself.  ALL of his Captains are equally ready for a high-readiness Ship – all of ‘em, without exception.  The Navy does not have remedial Commands or developmental Commands or PR Commands or “safe” Commands (to take it back to the KIA comment).  You have no idea what will happen once you slip, or if you happen to be at sea already, when the call from N3 comes.  

The only thing I have ever heard about CMS’ decision making process is that there is some consideration given to having a balanced, well rounded Command Team, which I suspect the army and air force take into consideration as well and which is a very valid issue to consider.  But to suggest that someone is given Command of a Ship based on any other factor would be to undermine the CO before he or she even assumed Command.  And CMS is obviously not in the business of doing that.


----------



## Sailorwest (14 Apr 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> But to suggest that someone is given Command of a Ship based on any other factor would be to undermine the CO before he or she even assumed Command.  And CMS is obviously not in the business of doing that.



Nicely said. Thanks.


----------



## Snakedoc (14 Apr 2009)

Great post MARS. CountDC, the title of the thread was originally the title of the article...which has since changed to "First female takes control of major warship"  (though technically it should be 'First female takes command of major warship').  Mods, feel free to change the title if appropriate.


----------



## gwp (14 Apr 2009)

Thank you MARS



			
				starseed said:
			
		

> Right before it goes into refit for the majority of her posting.
> Odds of that not being deliberate?..


Zero -
It is clear that you have no idea what it takes to become a "ship driver" in the Canadian Navy and progress to become the best amongst equals as a ship Commander.

She is responsible for the safety and well being of 240 souls and a billion dollar piece of kit. (ship and helicopter)  The appointment is neither opportunist or frivolous.  



			
				starseed said:
			
		

> It is quite convenient that the first woman CO of a full sized warship is appointed to a ship at a time when it has zero chance of seeing any combat.



Since the Korean war, how many of the hundreds of ship commanders appointed have never seen combat.  We don't do broadsides anymore.  You take a ship to sea today with with three missions in mind ... Sovereignty, Security, and Diplomacy.  If you do it right ... no shots are fired.  A modern "naval battle" would be a mad minute. 



> One theory is the CF gets to say they have a woman CO and all the lovely PR benefits that carries without actually giving her an operational command,As I say I do not know Commander Kurtz, and for all I do know I could just be thinking cynically. She might just have been the best officer for the job. Or the powers that be could simply be using her to safely break the gender barrier by giving her a low risk command.



There is no such thing as a low risk command -- give your head a shake. 

She was amongst the first three women to earn their Bridge Watchkeeping Certificate in the Canadian Navy.  The others made different career and life decisions.  All three are great sailors.


----------



## M Feetham (16 Apr 2009)

Something else for consideration is that a ship in refit is a good time to bring in a new CO, it gives them time to learn about some of the senior personnel befor having to sail with them. Refits do not last as long as a CO's posting to a ship so they will have time to command at least one deployment if not more and finally, a lot of very good CO's have had their command tours interrupted by refits, it's the nature of the beast. No way to avoid it for ever. Hope this helps.
feet


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (18 May 2009)

.


----------



## Infanteer (18 May 2009)

MARS, good post.

I've taken alot of the speculation and odd-ball theories out of here because, frankly, this isn't the place.  So some people aren't the biggest fans of the new CO - who cares.  I know I have subordinates who didn't think highly of me.  But a public forum isn't really the place to discuss PER points, so take it elsewhere.  Call it a matter of professional courtesy.

What's left here is a good look at the command selection process for the Navy.  Like CSA 105 said, I'm curious to see how the Army's system for selecting COs compares.


----------



## Cronicbny (28 May 2009)

Though using exclusively the masculine, Conrad had a way to make the point:

Only a seaman realizes to what extent an entire ship
reflects the personality and ability of one individual,
her Commanding Officer. To a landsman, this is not
understandable, and sometimes it is difficult for us
to comprehend — but it is so.
A ship at sea is a distant world in herself and in
consideration of the protracted and distant operations
of the fleet units, the Navy must place a great
power, responsibility, and trust in the hands of those
leaders chosen for command.
In each ship there is one man who, in the hour of
emergency of peril at sea, can turn to no other man.
There is one who, alone, is ultimately responsible for
the safe navigation, engineering performance, accurate
gunfire and morale of his ship. He is the
Commanding Officer. He is the ship.
This is the most difficult and demanding assignment
in the Navy. There is not an instant during his tour
as Commanding Officer that he can escape the grasp
of command responsibility. His privileges in view of
his obligations are almost ludicrously small; nevertheless,
command is the spur which has given the
Navy its great leaders.
It is a duty which most richly deserves the highest time
honored title of the seafaring world . . . “CAPTAIN”.


----------



## M Feetham (29 May 2009)

That was a most excellent post. BZ


----------

